# Home made EDM.



## Arnak (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

Just in case anyone is interested here is a link to a home made EDM.

Can be made at a reasonable cost, pcb and instructions can be purchased for less than £40.

A Pulsed design is also available.

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/EDMHomeBuilders/

Could be of considerable use to Model Engineers!

Arnak


----------



## Don1966 (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought the book last year from Lindsey books, but have not started building it yet. I am still acquiring the material. 
Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 17, 2012)

interesting . I have seen a few machines displayed at cabin fever. 
I have the edm book for sparking out stuck fasteners .
tin


----------



## Don1966 (Mar 17, 2012)

TinFalcon I don't know if you know it or not there is was a new book printed this past year with a more elaborate set up then just a spark setup.
Don


----------



## mrehmus (Apr 2, 2012)

I published the plans for the 12 VDC EDM you've seen at Cabin Fever and NAMES in the last issue of _Model Engine Builder_ magazine. I'll also be placing the article in our free newsletter which will be out this month.

The existing design leaves a lot to be desired starting with a lack of precision when positioning the electrode. Could not really use it to burn out a 0-80 screw or tap with any degree of certainty. But it will burn a hole in steel in a reasonable amount of time. Soft steel or HSS doesn't make much difference to the burn time.

I'm asking anyone with a better idea to contribute it to another article.


----------



## mrehmus (May 10, 2012)

The free newsletter with the EDM article has been released.


----------

